# Hi folks!



## LostInEurope (Oct 15, 2019)

How's it going everyone? Just checking in to introduce myself and say hello. 
What an awesome forum! Will have fun looking through the posts.
Hopefully meet some of you on the road


----------



## Private (Oct 15, 2019)

You won't be lost for long with the help of those on this forum. 
Lots of the members astound me with their knowledge of travelling around Europe.

Nice coloured van. Looks like it will be invisible once it heads off the road into the greenery; great for wilding.

What is on your roof apart from the light bar and solar panel? Looks interesting.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 15, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,van looks good.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## jeanette (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy van looks great


----------



## EL Sid (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice van Welcome to the club. We are just back from Carcasonne and Epuriabrava.


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Bouydog (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Ash welcome aboard.


----------

